# my story :)



## Kano32 (May 16, 2010)

*That's really good!*

Thats a really good start, i want more!!:lol:


----------



## alexx (Jun 9, 2010)

Yay  I'm glad you like it so far 

“Hey! That’s my horse! Give her back!” I yelled indignantly, clenching the reins in anger, wishing that I could pick up a faster pace.
The man just turned around and smiled again. I had no idea where we were going; the trail was not a familiar one, but I was determined to get Allora back. All too suddenly we were in an opening. Pine trees that stretched up to the sky were spaced out in organized rows, and the underbrush became less impenetrable. And there in front of him appeared a bent over tree; almost like an arch. There was something about the tree that made my spine tingle. Once more, the man’s face smiled back at me, and then he was underneath it. I wouldn’t have believed it if it hadn’t occurred right in front of me, but my eyes did not deceive me. The man had walked Allora under the tree, and as soon as they were directly underneath it, they vanished.
Something told me to turn around and go home, but there was no way I was leaving Allora! I rode Aladdin towards the tree, steadying my breathing and clinging to his sides with dear life. As we passed underneath it, I closed my eyes and clenched my teeth, ready for anything. When nothing happened and Aladdin’s steady walk continued I opened my eyes. The forest still surrounded me, but there was something different about it. The trees were…singing? I knew I was going mad, but I could definitely hear something. The man and Allora had disappeared, and I suddenly felt weak.


----------



## Kano32 (May 16, 2010)

*More more more!*

It's really good!!:clap:i want more


----------



## alexx (Jun 9, 2010)

As I closed my eyes and let the first teardrop melt down my face, I heard a sudden rustling. Aladdin shied slightly, but with a few reassuring words I had him under control. Quickly wiping my face with my sleeve, I looked up. The smallest woman I had ever seen stood directly in front of me. Her skin was as dark as a pond that never sees light, and it was gnarled all over her face, each etched line resembling the border of a state of skin. Abruptly she turned her gnarled face to mine and smiled up at me under thickset black eyebrows.
“It is about time you came to us Moonstalker. Follow me,” she said, turning and walking forward.

My heart began to beat a fast tattoo of nervousness. Aladdin moved forward without my command, following the woman as though he were haltered and she held the leadrope.
“Um, excuse me? Where are you taking me?” I asked, trying to hide the stammer in my voice. The woman gave no reply, only continued on her way.
I glanced away from her hunched form and looked at my passing surroundings. The trees were beginning to thin out, and the sun’s rays hit my skin through occasional gaps in the canopy.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

very good so far. I'm intrigued.


----------



## mistygirl (May 13, 2010)

very good i write stories too.


----------



## sullylvr (Aug 13, 2009)

This is soo good!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## alexx (Jun 9, 2010)

I'm glad you guys like it  I want to get it published one day. Or one of my many other amounts of stories haha.

Finally we reached the verge of the forest, and I had to gasp. It was like nothing that I’d ever seen! I had to double take the sight was so unfamiliar. In front of me was a tall castle, so large and impending that I felt like an ant standing beneath it. It was obvious that this was not the front, because no dominant entrance was visible. I wondered for a moment if the woman intended to lead me around to the front, but instead she paused at the border of the trees. 
“Wait here,” I heard her gravely voice proclaim. 
With one glance back at Aladdin and I, she ran across the stretch of open grass to the castle wall. Although from appearance the woman looked old and frail, she definitely could run. Looking swiftly to both sides, she touched an odd looking stone in the partition. To my utter disbelief, the ground dropped away leading down into the unknown. She turned and beckoned to me, summoning me forward in an urgent manner.
Aladdin suddenly gathered his hindquarters beneath him and launched into a flat gallop. If my hands had not been securely wrapped around the reins and his coal black mane, I surely would have landed on the ground. Before I had a chance to straighten my seat, we were in the castle shadow; the old woman patted Aladdin and murmured something in a different language. On closer inspection, the path down into the ground was big enough for a horse, and I sighed in relief, knowing that I would never leave Aladdin, my only link to the world I had left behind. I followed her down into the ground, not pausing to wonder why we were almost sneaking around.


----------



## Kano32 (May 16, 2010)

*More more more!*

It's so good i want more


----------



## Phantomstallion (Jan 3, 2010)

It is great. I agree... MORE! your story is so much better than the one I am writing. About a dapple grey Lusitano mare, Dapple Lily. I'm gonna post it soon.


----------



## alexx (Jun 9, 2010)

hey that sounds good phantomstallion!! i love lusitano's!!! do it! i want to read


----------



## Phantomstallion (Jan 3, 2010)

I did post the story yesterday.
It is the Life is a Journey thread if you want to read it.


----------



## Phantomstallion (Jan 3, 2010)

It is just the begining though!:S


----------



## Phantomstallion (Jan 3, 2010)

Dunno why I did the :S!


----------



## alexx (Jun 9, 2010)

hahahha it just feels so dodgy!!! oh well, i'll just see where it goes. 

Aladdin suddenly gathered his hindquarters beneath him and launched into a flat gallop. If my hands had not been securely wrapped around the reins and his coal black mane, I surely would have landed on the ground. Before I had a chance to straighten my seat, we were in the castle shadow; the old woman patted Aladdin and murmured something in a different language. On closer inspection, the path down into the ground was big enough for a horse, and I sighed in relief, knowing that I would never leave Aladdin, my only link to the world I had left behind. I followed her down into the ground, not pausing to wonder why we were almost sneaking around.

Once beneath the colossal castle, the woman pressed another indented rock, and the pathway lifted back to conceal us underground. She spun suddenly to face Aladdin and I, her wiry ebony hair spinning as she turned.
“Greetings Moonstalker, my name is Kara. This is not the promised one. Where is he?” she asked abruptly, walking up to Aladdin and placing her calloused hand on his shoulder. 
I fumbled for an answer. Surely the primeval woman had lost her mind! 
“U-um excuse m-me?” I stammered, unsure of what she was asking.
“Emir, the prince cheval!” she almost shouted it at me. 
I knew not what to answer. What was a cheval? And who was Ee-meer? 
“Mother!” cried a minute but irritated voice.

From the shadows of the underground tunnel, came another small woman. She too, had the midnight skin, and black tresses of the elderly woman, but her features were youthful, and the harsh lines of age did not cross her face. She was looking at me in wonderment.
“Katerina! Go away!” said the wizened woman, but her daughter paid no heed to her command.
“Is it truly another Moonstalker? Has she come to save us mother?” asked the younger coal coloured woman.
I took a deep breath, knowing that now was the right time to speak up. 
“I do not understand what you believe me to be,” I said, hearing the slight catch of nervousness in my voice,” But my name is Shaylee, and I’m not a Moonstalker or whatever you just called me.”
“Hang on! You don’t know you’re a Moonstalker?” said the woman I now knew as Katerina.
“I don’t even know what a Moonstalker is,” I replied, looking apprehensively at Katerina’s stunned face.
I’m not exactly sure what happened after Katerina’s last words. She explained later that I had fainted, but I knew myself that I had never fainted before in my seventeen years, and that at that time I had been feeling quite sedate although curious. The fact of the matter was, somehow I had passed out. I awoke sprawled on a mattress, noticing that my well-worn jodhpurs and blue cotton shirt had been replaced with a gown of unfamiliar material that was not known to me. I sat up and eyed my surroundings. I realised with sudden fear that I was still underground, in a large airy cave lit by sunlight through a single hole


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

wow love it  more haha


----------

